# Clausing 8520 Vertical Mill - $900 (McMinnville, OR)



## Nogoingback (Aug 26, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/tls/d/clausing-8520-vertical-mill/6675558159.html


----------



## Z2V (Aug 26, 2018)

WTF,  The poster couldn’t even include a pic , GLWS


----------

